# New to Forum and to Standard Gauge



## JimTravis (Nov 3, 2013)

Hello - I am new to this forum and hope I am at the right place. I am familiar with O guage Lionel trains and have several that my grandson and I mess with on a regular basis. Recently I purchased at a sale, a well used and abused Standard gauge trans set. I am told it is a Lionel #33 0-4-0 standard gauge locomotive. 1918.

I have a couple questions:
What kind of transformer and wattage is recommended for this model train?

What is a good source of parts for this engine? (I see some problems with the wiring, lights, and with the reverse switch as a starter.)

Help on the above will get me moving in the right direction. 
Thanks for your help and I look foreword to interacting with you all on this Forum.

jim


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Jim

There are several threads for Standard Gauge trains in
our OTHER SCALES forum.

You most likely can get answers to your questions
by checking or posting there.

At a recent train show in Florida's The Villages there were
two Standard Gauge club layouts so there is a good bit
of activity in that genre.

Don


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

It'll run with a standard AC transformer, any of the popular ones 90 watts and up should run it.

I don't have any specific information on that locomotive, so I can't be sure, but Henning's Trains stocks a lot of standard guage parts, I'm just putting a gear into a 400E, they had the part on the shelf.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Welcome to the site.

Here is another parts source. 
I don't have any Standard gauge. 
Does that have a Pendulum type E unit?
Or is it a manual reverse switch?

Like I said I don't have any Standard gauge locomotives, I never worked on any either.

Maybe you can find what you need here too.

http://www.georgetebolt.com/prelist.html

This might help a little? #33.
Has part numbers and a wire diagram.

http://pictures.olsenstoy.com/cd/b123/000206.pdf

Parts list here,
http://pictures.olsenstoy.com/searchcd31.htm?itm=965

Browse through here to on that site, I don't know if you know about the Olsens site it has a lot of diagrams it may help you some with your O too.
http://pictures.olsenstoy.com/searchcd1.htm


We do have a few members that fool around with Standard gauge you might have to wait for them to come on the site.

How come you got standard gauge?
Do you have track and other standard gauge items?
Just wondering, nosey.


----------



## Hellgate (Nov 9, 2011)

Jim,
Welcome to the site!
I am one of those guys that like to tinker with standard gauge.
George Tebolt is definitely the man when it comes to getting standard gauge parts
The 33 was a common engine so there should be no problem getting parts.
Type in Lionel 33 in an Ebay search and you will find parts there too.
Have you ever tinkered with any Prewar O gauge?
They are all pretty much the same.... just bigger!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

They frown upon double posting Jim, I know you didn't do it on purpose.
Maybe if a mod sees it he will combine the 2 threads into one. :smokin:

You have a few coments posted for you in the other one you made.
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=20621


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Threads merged, please don't make multiple threads on the same topic.


----------



## JimTravis (Nov 3, 2013)

*Thanks for the replies*

Thanks to all that replied. This information should get me on the right path to getting this train running once more. 
Someone ask "why standard gauge ?" - as it turns out I have several large boxes of standard gauge track. Can't remember where or when I got it but I have enough to make a fairly large layout if I choose. The price of engines and cars may scare me off of this idea.

I will keep you all posted on my progress with the project at hand.

Jim


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I have my dad's standard gauge set from 1927. It's a #8E with 2 passenger cars, all in the original boxes, with the set box, and it still runs like new.. Welcome to the site!!


----------

